# How high of a fence in needed.



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

My 11 month old pup is not that big she is 22" and 45lb. She is jumping a 6foot fence and it is becoming a big problem. She is no longer allowed outside with out us. We are redoing the fence in the spring how high do we need to go? 7 feet or do we need 8foot. When she gets out she never goes far so I can always call her home quick no problem. 

I give her exercise everyday but if it's early morning before she has run she is over the fence. I know she is doing it due to being bored and I am working on fixing that.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I would use hotwire. Electric or battery powered for dogs. I don't need it now but did with one dog I had. It only took a couple of pops and he never climbed again.
Once they learn the over or under the fence routine they will just keep trying. It is amazing what gsds can scale.
You didn't say chain link or wood but a seven or eight foot fence would make me feel like I was in prison.
I have six foot and wish it could be shorter.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How about putting a top on the fence that leans in? Or run a strand of electric fence tape along the top and train her to not jump it? That might save you a ton of money and alot of grief if something happens to her.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah I think electic is the way to go. 

The side she is. Jumping is the wood privacy fence. We have no climb farm fenc in the front she never try's that part.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Attach hotwire to the top and bottom (nose height) of the fence.
Use a solar panel. Some are made specifically for dogs. We used horse stuff I think, with the solar panel, even if there's a power outage the dogs won't escape.
We've not had one escape since installing it, and our fence is 6'. But we have two very bratty Dachshunds (siblings) who think it's their mission in life to escape whatever enclosure they are in, and they are very good at it. The hotwire stopped them completely!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

If you're reluctant to go electric, how about coyote rollers?

Photos of coyote rollers


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Attach hotwire to the top and bottom (nose height) of the fence.
> Use a solar panel. Some are made specifically for dogs. We used horse stuff I think, with the solar panel, even if there's a power outage the dogs won't escape.
> We've not had one escape since installing it, and our fence is 6'. But we have two very bratty Dachshunds (siblings) who think it's their mission in life to escape whatever enclosure they are in, and they are very good at it. The hotwire stopped them completely!


I like the solar idea we will have too look into that. What about running the electic right where they would dig on the ground? 

I have seen the coyote rollers they look like a good idea but I think electric is cheaper.


----------



## brunosrk (Jul 26, 2008)

This worked great for me. It's a piece of 5 inch abs drain tile. I slit it with a utility knife and then slipped it over the top rail of the fence. My Duke was actually climbing the fence and this eliminated his ability to get a grip on the top rail. He was doing his climbing trick when he was about 14 months. He's 4 years now and seems to have outgrown the urge to climb.


----------



## staceybullock (Mar 22, 2012)

An Invisible Fence will keep them from jumping, or digging; and out of flowerbeds and other areas that they can be destructive. I'm an Invisible Fence Dealer in Houston, and my Invisible Fence Brand solution keeps my three dogs, a GSD, a Golden Retriever, and a spaniel in the yard, even when other dogs/people/cats are walking down the street - literally inches away. Its all in the training though!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

brunosrk said:


> This worked great for me. It's a piece of 5 inch abs drain tile. I slit it with a utility knife and then slipped it over the top rail of the fence. My Duke was actually climbing the fence and this eliminated his ability to get a grip on the top rail. He was doing his climbing trick when he was about 14 months. He's 4 years now and seems to have outgrown the urge to climb.


 This worked well for Greys I knew who jumped a 6' fence too. Most dogs going over a 6' fence will grab onto the top - not jump straight over. Something like this would work really well I think and you can probably DIY: Stop a Climbing Dog - Fence Posts Extension Brackets

This gives examples of how to prevent coyotes from getting into your yard that could also keep your dog from getting out, you would just modify it to the inside rather than outside: Coyotes - Living with Wildlife | Washington Department of Fish & Wildlife


----------



## greyishgretchen (Nov 29, 2021)

AgileGSD said:


> This worked well for Greys I knew who jumped a 6' fence too. Most dogs going over a 6' fence will grab onto the top - not jump straight over. Something like this would work really well I think and you can probably DIY: Stop a Climbing Dog -  Fence Posts Extension Brackets
> 
> This gives examples of how to prevent coyotes from getting into your yard that could also keep your dog from getting out, you would just modify it to the inside rather than outside: Coyotes - Living with Wildlife | Washington Department of Fish & Wildlife


Wooden fence posts, like pine, can last up to 30 years, providing superior fence support. When used as corner posts, wooden fence posts should have a minimum length of 8 feet. For best results, set your wooden fence posts 24 to 48 inches deep into the ground. For rocky or sandy soil, set wooden fence corner posts more than 48 inches deep.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

@greyishgretchen this thread is 9 years old, you have to check the date from the OP, I don't think the dog is jumping too high any more  
Welcome to the forum though! Tell us about your dog in the introduction thread section


----------

